# Suche gute Weltraum-Spiele



## k0nradB (6. April 2014)

Hi,

Wie im Topic beschrieben, bin ich auf der Suche nach PC-Spielen mit Weltraum-Setting. Dabei ist das Genre völlig egal, kann also z. B. Strategie oder Flugsimulation sein. 

Bin nämlich jetzt mit so ziemlich allen Star Wars spielen durch und auf der Suche nach neuem.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2014)

Mir würde da auf Anhieb die "X" Reihe einfallen. Ansonsten wenn es auch Shooter/RPG sein kann "Mass Effect".

Nächstes Jahr kommt "Star Citizen" vom "Wing Commander" Schöpfer Chris Roberts. Leider müssen wir da uns noch etwas gedulden.


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. April 2014)

Bei Strategietiteln kann ich GalCiv, SotS und immer noch der zeitlose Klassiker Moo2Baa (Galactic Civilisations, Sword of the Stars und Master of Orion 2: Battle at Antares) vorschlagen


----------



## Wired (10. April 2014)

Vlt Freelancer?


----------



## henderson m. (11. April 2014)

eve online ?


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. April 2014)

Freespace 2 nebst Mods

Schau am besten mal bei GOG, da findest Du viele Klassiker, die auf moderne Betriebssystem angepasst wurden.


----------

